# non avrei detto niente a nessuno



## giacinta

Sto leggendo "Io non ho paura" da Niccolo' Ammanti.  L'eroe ha appena trovato il bambino apparentemente morto nel buco.  Non ne ha detto niente ai suoi compagni.  Descrive il viaggio del gruppo verso casa in biciclette e scrive..."e pensavo al bambino nel buco.  Non avrei detto niente a nessuno..."

La mia domanda e':  perche' si usa il condizionale passato?  Perche' non dice: "non avevo detto niente a nessuno...?"

C'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?  Grazie in anticipo.

Giacinta


----------



## clapec

La frase "*non avrei detto niente a nessuno*" è probabilmente riferita al futuro. 

While riding home on his bike, the boy thinks about the kidnapped child he has found, and decides not to tell anybody:

 "While I was going back home, I decided that *I wouldn't tell anybody* about what I had seen".


----------



## Alfry

Probably because he has not decided yet!


----------



## giacinta

Pero' da quello che dice nelle prossime linee, e' chiaro che ha buoni motivi per questa "decisione". Lascia nessun dubbio che ha proprio deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!

Perche' mi ha risposto in inglese?  Per piacere correggia i miei sbagli se ce ne siano nel mio primo e successivi messaggi.


----------



## lsp

Giacinta, se vuoi risposte sempre in italiano, puoi iniziare i tuoi thread nel forum *Solo Italiano*  Qui ognuno può rispondere come gli pare, nonostante la lingua della domanda originale.


----------



## Adriana_Italy

Just to stir things up a bit  
Effetivamente qualche problema grammaticale nella traduzione c'è.
Non avrei detto niente a nessuno = I wouldn't have said anything to anybody
- invece -
I wouldn't tell anybody (di CLAPEC) = no lo direi a nessuno

Può essere che lo scrittore utilizza un modo di scrivere tipico di come si parla dove è ambientato il libro - che diventa difficile tradurre in modo precisamente nei tempi grammaticali inglesi? (il doppio negativo in inglese non è permesso)


----------



## Roadcharger

Ciao Giacinta. A me sembra tutto normale nella frase; sia in termini grammaticali che dal punto di vista del protagonista. Nel momento in cui pensa al bambino nel buco è certamente cosciente di aver visto qualcosa che non andava visto e decide contemporaneamente che non è cosa da riportare ad alcuno, che è un segreto suo, importante e pericoloso. Ti basta? ciao ciao


----------



## lsp

I think what matters is that he recounts the entire story as it happened a long time ago, making "non avrei detto" more correct than "non lo direi." If he was telling the story in the present tense he could have said "non lo direi."


----------



## Roadcharger

Illustre, posto che il doppio negativo in inglese non è permesso, credo che la frase vada riportata nel suo contesto, perchè la traduzione I wouldn't tell anybody non è aderente all'originale. Non avrei detto niente a nessuno, nel contesto del romanzo ed ai fini di una traduzione in inglese va necessariamente interpretato come Non LO avrei detto a nessuno. A questo punto, se non sbaglio la traduzione più aderente dovrebbe essere I wouldn't say it to anybody. Cosi dovrebbe poter funzionare no? ciao


----------



## Adriana_Italy

lsp said:
			
		

> I think what matters is that he recounts the entire story as it happened a long time ago, making "non avrei detto" more correct than "non lo direi." If he was telling the story in the present tense he could have said "non lo direi."



I agree with you. Coincidentaly I saw the film last Monday evening on tv but I haven't read the book. (no subtitles for the actors thought unfortunately) It very much depends on the tense of the rest of the text. If the story unfolds as though it were the present or if it is based in the past.


----------



## lsp

giacinta said:
			
		

> Sto leggendo "Io non ho paura" da Niccolo' Ammanti.  L'eroe ha appena trovato il bambino apparentemente morto nel buco.  Non ne ha detto niente ai suoi compagni.  Descrive il viaggio del gruppo verso casa in biciclette e scrive..."e pensavo al bambino nel buco.  Non avrei detto niente a nessuno..."
> 
> La mia domanda e':  perche' si usa il condizionale passato?  Perche' non dice: "non avevo detto niente a nessuno...?"
> 
> C'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?  Grazie in anticipo.
> 
> Giacinta


Volevi sapere se ci fosse qualche errore nella domanda originale. Avrei detto "il protagonista" invece di "l'eroe," e "perché usa" invece di "perché si usa." Vediamo che ci dicono i madrelingua e se avranno qualcos'altro da offrire.


----------



## giacinta

Dear Roadcharger,

If this is the case, if he has made the decision why use the conditional???    I know that one says: "ha detto che non sarei venuto" and this is a rule of grammar. My book says:  The past conditional is used in reported speech to express a future action _after verbs of knowing , saying, and telling.  _However I can't see how this rule is applied here!


----------



## giacinta

To ISP and Adriana of Italy.  Thanks for your help but my point is not that it is the past conditional---It is why is it the conditional AT ALL????!!!!!  Cioe'  why not say "non avevo detto niente a nessuno".


----------



## Adriana_Italy

Because not only had he not told anyone, he had no intention of telling anyone

I don't suppose anyone has an Ebook or the text to the book in word...a paragraph would do....if I had a bit more text to work with my reasons/answers might be a little clearer.


----------



## lsp

Adriana_Italy said:
			
		

> Because not only had he not told anyone, he had no intention of telling anyone


I agree! Giacinta, I think I have the book, what page are you on?


----------



## giacinta

Sorry but now I am totally confused. The first replies were to the effect that he HADNT YET DECIDED whether he was going to tell anyone. Now it seems the past conditional is used precisely because HE HAD SO DECIDED AND HAD NO INTENTION OF TELLING ANYONE! I feel guilty taking up everyone's time. I am so thrilled to find this site. There will be many more postings from me and I don't want to "outstay my welcome".

It is the mondadori edition. I paid 5 euros for it -- a very skinny edition so the page numbers may not be the same. It is page 34 in a section that starts
"...Pedalavo sulla Scassona.
Il sole alle mie spalle era una palla rossa e immensa........."


----------



## lsp

giacinta said:
			
		

> Sorry but now I am totally confused.  The first replies were to the effect that he HADNT YET DECIDED whether he was going to tell anyone.  Now it seems the past conditional is used precisely because HE HAD SO DECIDED AND HAD NO INTENTION OF TELLING ANYONE!  I feel guilty taking up everyone's time.  I am so thrilled to find this site.  There will be many more postings from me and I don't want to "outstay my welcome".


Don't be silly, we all love it and since the responses are voluntary you can't feel guilty about wasting our time. I have to go take apart the bookshelves and find my copy... BRB.


----------



## Adriana_Italy

If I were to say that it's in the third conditional because the book is apparently written in the past simple..... I suppose I would be making matters worse wouldn't I?


----------



## lsp

giacinta said:
			
		

> It is the mondadori edition.  I paid 5 euros for it -- a very skinny edition so the page numbers may not be the same. It is page 34 in a section that starts
> "...Pedalavo sulla Scassona.
> Il sole alle mie spalle era una palla rossa e immensa........."


Got it... same page... and I'm certain now about the conclusions we've arrived at. See third paragraph from bottom - same construction, same reason: Se lo dicevo, il Teschio, come sempre, si prendeva tutto il merito dello scoperto. *Avrebbe raccontato* a tutti che lo aveva trovato lui perché era stato lui a decidere di salire sopra la collina.

The whole story occurred many years ago, but the author is telling us what would/would not happen in what was the future at that time. Is this helping?


----------



## Adriana_Italy

At last. Now that I've read the passage the translation, or at least the one I would write if I were to translate the book would be this:
"I wasn't going to tell anyone anything"


----------



## Roadcharger

Adriana 1 Resto del mondo zero. Buona notte a tutti, e lasciate stare il bambino nel buco per favore!


----------



## Alfry

giacinta said:
			
		

> Pero' da quello che dice nelle prossime linee, e' chiaro che ha buoni motivi per questa "decisione". Lascia nessun dubbio che ha proprio deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!
> 
> Perche' mi ha risposto in inglese?  Per piacere correggia i miei sbagli se ce ne siano nel mio primo e successivi messaggi.


A few suggestions:

1)
You wrote: "Pero' da quello che dice nelle prossime linee,..." 

Ed io avrei scritto: "Pero' da quello che dice nelle linee seguenti/successive,..."

2)
You wrote:"Lascia nessun dubbio che ha proprio deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!"

Ed io avrei scritto: "Non lascia nessun dubbio sul fatto che che ha proprio deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!"

o

"non da adito ad alcun dubbio sul fatto che ha già deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!"

3)
You wrote: "Perche' mi ha risposto in inglese?  Per piacere correggia i miei sbagli se ce ne siano nel mio primo e successivi messaggi."

First off, a few corrections:
"Perche' mi avete/hai (depending on the number of people you are referring to, your ha is not wrong, it's only formal and, here, we refer to one another informally  ) risposto in inglese?  Per piacere corregg*ete/correggi* (accordingly) i miei sbagli se ce ne *sono* *sia* nel mio primo *che* *nei* successivi messaggi."

E poi, seguendo la frase corretta, un po' più fluida:
"Perche' mi avete risposto in inglese?  Per piacere potreste correggere i miei sbagli, qualora ce ne fossero, sia nel mio primo che nei messaggi susuccessivi?"


Ciao


----------



## clapec

Adriana_Italy said:
			
		

> Effetivamente qualche problema grammaticale nella traduzione c'è.
> Non avrei detto niente a nessuno = I wouldn't have said anything to anybody
> - invece -
> I wouldn't tell anybody (di CLAPEC) = no lo direi a nessuno


 
In questo contesto non credo sia possibile usare "I wouldn't have said anything to anybody" per tradurre "non avrei detto niente a nessuno".

 "I wouldn't have said anything to anybody" = "non avrei detto niente a nessuno" potrebbe funzionare in una frase condizionale, riferita al passato (frase condizionale del "terzo tipo"), ad esempio:

A - You shouldn't have told her about that (=but you did).
B - If I had known it was meant to be a secret, I wouldn't have told it to anybody (=but I didn't know, and so I revealed it).

 "I wouldn't tell anybody / I wouldn't say anything to anybody" = "non direi niente a nessuno" può essere usato in frasi condizionali del "secondo tipo", ad esempio:

- If a friend told me a secret, I wouldn't tell it to anybody (=se un amico dovesse dirmi un segreto, non lo rivelerei a nessuno).

 In questo caso, però, siamo in una situazione diversa; si tratta di una sorta di "future in the past", e _would_, in questo contesto, ha un valore completamente diverso da quello che assume quando è usato in frasi condizionali.

Il bambino sta pedalando verso casa pensando a ciò che ha visto, e ad un certo punto decide: "non lo dirò a nessuno!" (=I won't tell it to anybody!).

Se "trasportiamo" la frase in un contesto passato e riportiamo le sue parole, otteniamo:

"I decided I wouldn't tell it to anybody / say anything to anybody" (="I decided not to tell anybody about what I had seen").

Ciò che può creare un po' di confusione è la frase "non avrei detto niente a nessuno", che può far pensare a un condizionale passato. Ma, in realtà, si tratta di una frase riferita al futuro:

"Non avrei detto niente a nessuno", in questo contesto, significa esattamente: "(mentre stavo pedalando), decisi di non dire niente a nessuno".

Please, tell me if I am mistaken.


----------



## giacinta

I agree with your translation.  Its a pity that the fact of having made the decision wasn't included in the Italian! 


It seems to me that the rule must be that if you are talking about a decision you made in the past to do something (or not do something as the case may be) in the future of that past (!) you use the conditional perfect. (or condizionale passato).  

Thanks for your help,

Giacinta


----------



## clapec

"Non avrei detto niente a nessuno"

1. Condizionale passato:

- "Se avessi saputo che era un segreto, non l'avrei detto a nessuno" (=but I didn't know it, and so I gave away the secret).

2. Decisione riferita al futuro:

- "Pedalando verso casa, decisi che non avrei detto niente a nessuno / decisi di non dire niente a nessuno". (=we just know that the boy made this decision, but we don't know whether, in the end, he has actually behaved this way or not. He might as well have arrived home and told the secret to his little sister).


----------



## TimeHP

> "e pensavo al bambino nel buco. Non avrei detto niente a nessuno..."
> 
> La mia domanda e': perche' si usa il condizionale passato? Perche' non dice: "non avevo detto niente a nessuno...?"


 
The character is deciding whether he should tell it to someone or not.
The book is written in Past Tense. But the decision is about something the character is going to do in future.

So:
_1. Lo dirò o non lo dirò?_ -(...quando arriverò a casa) 
2._ Lo dovrei dire o non lo dovrei dire?_ -(...se si presentasse l'occasione)
3. _Lo avrei detto o non lo avrei detto? _-(...se si fosse presentata l'occasione)

Ciao


----------



## Cnaeius

giacinta said:
			
		

> I agree with your translation. Its a pity that the fact of having made the decision wasn't included in the Italian!


 
Sorry Giacinta, can you give me an example of what it was not included into Italian? Temo di aver perso il filo del discorso..

In ogni caso sono in gran parte d’accordo con Clapec e gli altri, visto che stiamo parlando di futuro nel passato, in italiano detta anche posteriorità nel passato, la quale si fa

In Italiano:  con il condizionale *passato* (non avrei detto niente..), che è quindi corretto

In inglese: con il condizionale presente (I would not tell)

Tra parentesi si usa il condizionale presente in questi casi pure in spagnolo.
 
In italiano una frase del tipo
 
decisi che non direi niente..
 
sarebbe sbagliatissima col significato di futuro nel passato perchè infrangerebbe la consecutio temporum
 
Ciao


----------



## giacinta

I meant to say that if, as I believe, the translation by Clapec is correct: ie "I decided not to say anything to anybody"  what is "hidden" in the construction is the fact that the person speaking has made a certain decision.  You have to IMPLY that he has done so by the use he makes of the conditional perfect.  (condizionale passato).  If he had said simply "Avevo deciso di non dire niente a nessuno", we wouldn't have spent hours on this translation!  

Giacinta


----------



## chrisstiane

giacinta said:
			
		

> Pero' (virgola), da quello che dice nelle "prossime linee" (credo vada meglio: nelle righe successive), e' chiaro che ha buoni motivi per questa "decisione".
> "Non" Lascia nessun dubbio (come sai in italiano si possono tranquillamente usare due negazioni senza ottenere un'affermazione)  che ha proprio deciso di non dire niente a nessuno!!!!
> 
> Perche' mi "ha" (se intendevi dare del Lei "ha" va bene altrimenti si usa "hai")  risposto in inglese?
> Per piacere "correggia" ("corregga" se intendi usare del Lei, "correggi" se intendi usare del Tu) i miei sbagli se ce ne "siano" (sono) "nel mio primo e successivi messaggi" (Anche se suona meglio:nel mio primo messaggio e nei successivi).





Premesso che ho abbandonato l'idea di utilizzare i diversi colori per la correzione dopo molti e vani tentativi (in cosa sbaglio dico iooooo???), ho corretto il tuo italiano mettendo tra virgolette gli errori o le espressioni che potevano subire qualche piccolo accorgimento e tra parentisi le correzioni e le spiegazioni degli errori e dei suggerimenti.
Per il resto la forma migliorerà giorno dopo gioro con la pratica della lingua!

Anyway congratulation for your way of speaking italian (and please, correct my english when I'm wrong!!!)

Spero di poterti essere d'aiuto anche in futuro!

Un sorriso!


----------



## giacinta

Ciao!  Grazie del tuo aiuto.

A proposito si dice "Congratulations" con un esse!

Giacinta


----------



## Roadcharger

lsp said:
			
		

> Volevi sapere se ci fosse qualche errore nella domanda originale. Avrei detto "il protagonista" invece di "l'eroe," e "perché usa" invece di "perché si usa." Vediamo che ci dicono i madrelingua e se avranno qualcos'altro da offrire.


Buonasera a tutti,
In effetti il termine "eroe" non è tra i più indicati, anche se non si può dire che sia del tutto scorretto. "Il protagonista" è certamente quanto di meglio si possa scrivere per indicare il soggetto della frase. L'uso della parola "eroe" è più frequentemente utilizzato dai bambini nello sviluppo di brevi temi.
In merito alla differenza tra "perchè usa" e "perchè si usa", la scelta della forma è soggettiva. la prima è riferita allo scrittore mentre la seconda si rivolge alla collettività: di conseguenza ambedue le forme sono corrette.

Avrei una domanda, se è concesso: come si traduce la desinenza -issimo in inglese? Ex buonissimo
grazie in anticipo Riccardo


----------



## CristinaBurke

giacinta said:
			
		

> To ISP and Adriana of Italy. Thanks for your help but my point is not that it is the past conditional---It is why is it the conditional AT ALL????!!!!! Cioe' why not say "non avevo detto niente a nessuno".


 
Ci provo io, non dice "non avevo detto niente a nessuno" perchè, in effetti, non sta pensando di "non avere detto niente a nessuno".
La scena è di lui che pedala verso casa, ripensa a quello che è successo, a quello che ha visto e trovato, e "decide" di non dire niente a nessuno, ne ora ne in futuro.
"Avrei detto" è il condizionale passato.

Spero di non confonderti di più le idee.

EDIT:Opss...mentre scrivevo mi sono persa le altre rispote!


----------



## lsp

Roadcharger said:
			
		

> Buonasera a tutti,
> In effetti il termine "eroe" non è tra i più indicati, anche se non si può dire che sia del tutto scorretto. "Il protagonista" è certamente quanto di meglio si possa scrivere per indicare il soggetto della frase. L'uso della parola "eroe" è più frequentemente utilizzato dai bambini nello sviluppo di brevi temi.
> In merito alla differenza tra "perchè usa" e "perchè si usa", la scelta della forma è soggettiva. la prima è riferita allo scrittore mentre la seconda si rivolge alla collettività: di conseguenza ambedue le forme sono corrette.
> 
> Avrei una domanda, se è concesso: come si traduce la desinenza -issimo in inglese? Ex buonissimo
> grazie in anticipo Riccardo


Thanks, I was beginning to think the question had gotten lost. 

Technically you should open a new thread with your -issimo question. But if it should happen to open up a lengthy conversation, a mod can move it. Meanwhile I'll say there are many ways to say it depending on the situation, although no equivalent suffix. The simplest, buonissimo, is usually _very_ good.


----------



## giacinta

To Roadcharger:

Ciao,

Scrivi "avrei una domanda se e' concesso...".  Non si usa il congiuntivo in questo caso??
Per quanto riquarda "---issimo", "Buonissimo" e'  piu' alto in grado di "very good" secondo me"--Direi " really good" or "just great"(colloq).   Per dire very good, si dice " molto buono".  Vecchissimo-really old; "ancient" (colloq); ricchissimo=really rich; "loaded" (colloq).


----------



## Roadcharger

Good morning Giacinta!
thank you so much (ti ringrazio _moltissimo_), in merito a "avrei una domanda se è concesso" mi vergogno un po' ma in effetti avrei dovuto scrivere se _fosse _concesso. In linea di principo, per il rispetto dei tempi. In questo caso però l'usanza vince sulla regola e non è ritenuto grammaticalmente scorretto usare condizionale e presente.
Tutto bene laggiù?


----------

